# Minmins



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Since we're comparing Sprogs to sx40s,anyone tried Minmins or Micromins?How do they compare? 
Cheers


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Yep I have a fruit salad also and it works for me.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Interesting point red about Snapper going for smaller lures - I think a lot of people tend to go for big lures thinking that will haul in a monster, but often a smaller lure is more like the local bait and will attract small and big fish also.


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

On your recommendation Red,I took a deep diving minmin in your colour for a swim today and got a bream and the flattie of a lifetime within 80m or so.The fact that the flattie towed me into a snag and tangled with the other lure I was trolling long enough to chew me off is beside the point. It was very early morning and overcast,so I wasn't expecting any luck with this bright colour but work it did. 
Better go back to FTA for another couple before Forster!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe3uBgoAAA7fgAASYGEAEACAGIAv5d7AIABUY9BPQCMCM01CJkynpMmgNG1NMguQCyRi3sx0e81XQ4VpMFE4AmCqw69YaLrcFsV5lExkLBCRJapu0EBpe4EGbPxdyRThQkO3uBgo


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Same here Red,

I remember buying the MinMin in fruit salad for the Barlings trp and never used it....

First time in the water today.....13 flatties and 2 leatherjacket.....awesome little lure!

Bart70


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

One thing about using such a small lure. I like using the longer minnow type of lure for flatties,with the thought that there'd be less chance of a bite off.Don't much like the idea of using a wire trace so I guess thats always going to be the risk if a big one jumps on.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Who makes minmin lures ??

Keen to try a couple

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Jeffo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who makes minmin lures ??
> 
> ...


Hi Jeffo,

I am certain they are made by Predatek.......

Bart70


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks Rob, i'll keep an eye out for them

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Guys which code is the colour that you like.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQVVy1sAACpfgAASQIfGECAiECA/79+gMADabYamjVP0UeUDyj1PJqaA9T9UGqaZPU9IyA0aaNAAGoxSfpDKPTSemkHqaHqMaAPIUGHt0GyVOslN8IbmlLrDt4eZWq4WSf2CGJpN5ArKKBBcYwUX7PkdBvGGYb06+6wgk2bjybdHTOQKKIXEmHnbJXXofP660LmbKHJ7G5LlT0qzhYg0hUQEL1VMoUkBcmGQudK2wqQaRBDUEw2mpYD3uBMnGbhmMnqt1Gc9pIbup3tokjImEwZRCxBC+fIv7swkSFQsv4u5IpwoSAKq5a2A


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow,how embarrassment.The one I've been getting em on isn't the Fruit Salad.Mines the Elton Jack.


----------

